
Message to Our Customers: Shopify Incompetence Is Causing Us Problems / Delays - Arador
https://www.combatsocks.com/blogs/news/message-to-our-customers-shopify-incompetence-is-causing-us-problems-delays
======
isubkhankulov
always have a backup processor don't know if its possible with shopify, but
lesson learned

